# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Can you, please, check my pronunciation

## ExiONEe

Hi everyone! I'll be glad to see any opinions, especially the native speakers's ones. 
Here is mp3 file  http://zalil.ru/30761649 
Here is original text   

> When two Englishmen meet, their first words will be "How do you do?" or "How are you?" And after the reply "Very well, thank you: how are you?" the next remark is almost certain to be about the weather. "It's a lovely morning, isn't it?" or "Isn't it hot today?" and the other person will reply "Yes, it's wonderful weather we are having. I hope it will* keep fine*, it seems almost too good to last".
>   Or perhaps the day is *dull*, it is raining a little, the sky is grey, and everyone is wearing a mackintosh or carrying an umbrella. As the cars and buses go along the street, they *splash* the water and mud on the passers-by.
>   Gradually it gets darker: a thick *fog* is* spreading* over London. The lamps are lit in the streets and in the shops and offices; cars and buses put on their lights and can only crawl along. As one friend bumps into another, he says, "Isn't it a *beastly* day?" "Yes", replies the other, you can *hardly* see yard in front of you".
>   Then comes winter. There has been a good fall of snow and a *hard frost*. It is just the day for a good country walk; let us have a tramp down the country lanes. The ground is like iron and rings under our feet, the frost *sparkles on* the branches, and icicles hang from the houses.
>   It is still freezing hard and the ponds are frozen over. There are crowds of people on them sliding and skating, and here is a merry group of schoolboys having a fight with snowballs. It is very pleasant while the frost lasts; the unpleasant time comes when the *thaw* begins.
>   A few months have passed and it is a beautiful spring day. The rain fell heavily last night, but now the soft white clouds are* floating* across the blue sky, and the sun is shining brightly. Raindrops and dewdrops shine on every small green leaf and every blade of young grass.
>   The farmer has ploughed his fields and the new corn is just beginning to appear above the ground. In a few months autumn and *harvest* time will come. When the corn has turned ripe and golden the farmer will reap it and put it in his barn.

 In the last sentence I've put a pause in wrong place and didn't re-record it _only_ (только лишь?) because of it. 
Sorry for such a bad quality of audio.

----------


## chaika

Pretty good, but you have a noticeable accent. I missed a couple of words when I closed my eyes, but mostly could follow along, although it seemed harder to do that than usual for me. Lots of minor mispronunciations, but they all add up.   
Correction would be difficult, because we'd have to go through the text almost word by word or phrase by phrase. It sounds like you have your phonetics down pretty well, but I think you need close supervision of a native speaker to correct the small errors. For example, one is that the word "months" does not have the phoneme /o/ in it, the vowel is closer to schwa. I do notice that you are speaking the British version (I am American).

----------


## ExiONEe

Thank you for your advice. I'll be listen to more carefully.  ::

----------


## sperk

my, how bucolic...anyway, your d's at the end of words like mud you pronounce like "t". Also, you pronounce "v" like "w".
There are other things but all in all it was reasonably clear.

----------

